#  Other Applications & Softwares  > PowerPoint Formatting & General >  >  indenting bullets at the end

## amartino44

Hello. I've inserted a picture into my powerpoint at the right of the text box. I have a bullet of text that I want to stop at the edge of the picture on the right and then start at the next line (same bullet). How do I do this?

----------

